# Shaker rail and stile bits...



## dvto2 (Nov 12, 2012)

I am looking for a shaker Rail and stile set for my kitchen and bath cabinet projects and am trying to decide between the MLCS #8837 and the Sommerfiled set 02002. The MLCS is a bit is on sale for 69.95 and the Sommerfield set is a bit more at $99. Other suggestions?

Thanks, 

David


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

3pc 1 2" SH Shaker Raised Panel Shaker Rail and Stile Router Bit Set | eBay

===


dvto2 said:


> I am looking for a shaker Rail and stile set for my kitchen and bath cabinet projects and am trying to decide between the MLCS #8837 and the Sommerfiled set 02002. The MLCS is a bit is on sale for 69.95 and the Sommerfield set is a bit more at $99. Other suggestions?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> David


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I have used several of the MLCS rail and stile profiles and have had no problem with any of them. You do have to set them up properly with the shims but once set they work fine.


----------

